# Soft soap?



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

Well I rebatched soap scraps and added too much milk the soap is nice but very very soft. Do you think it will ever dry out?


----------



## mullerslanefarm (Sep 12, 2009)

eventually .... and probably have 'shrunken head syndrome'


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

Now won't that be wonderful looking soap
"shrunken head"


----------



## Guest (Oct 15, 2009)

Would look like brains for holloween... 
LOL
Barb


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

well that will be something new for the swap Here ya go folks, how abt some brains.


----------



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

:LOL


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

OR "Here thought you all needed a brain or two"


----------



## Caprine Beings (Sep 19, 2008)

LOL!


----------



## hsmomof4 (Oct 31, 2008)

That is too funny.


----------

